# 22lr v/s 22 mag



## southernslayer (Sep 15, 2009)

whats the difference and is 22 mag strong enough to kill deer?


----------



## ATLRoach (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes the 22lr and Mag can kill deer if you shoot them in the head but it's big time illegal to do so.


----------



## polaris30144 (Sep 15, 2009)

southernslayer said:


> whats the difference and is 22 mag strong enough to kill deer?



If you want to be illegal, yes. You can kill a deer with a pointed stick, which is legal.


----------



## southernslayer (Sep 15, 2009)

i didnt know thanks for the info!but my other question is whats the difference?


----------



## frdstang90 (Sep 15, 2009)

I carry a Taurus 22 mag tracker with me  and alternate cylinders between rat shot and hollow points.  I killed a rattlesnake and copperhead both last year deer hunting.  I like it because we have hogs on our club and its big enough to kill a hog with the right shot placement.


----------



## Philbow (Sep 15, 2009)

southernslayer said:


> i didnt know thanks for the info!but my other question is whats the difference?




The 22 Winchester magnum rimfire has a longer and larger diameter case than the 22lr. The standard 22 mag will produce around 1900 fps with a 40 grain bullet, The typical high speed 22lr will have a velocity of about 1200 fps with the same weight bullet. The previous velocities are approximate for rifles. Pistols will produce lower velocities, how much lower will depend on barrel lenght and action type. The 22 mag and the 22lr will not interchange in the same gun (some revolvers have seperate cylinders for each cartridge). 

Both the 22 mag and the 22lr have numerous loads using lighter bullets, or heavier bullets at various velocities. Generally the lighter the bullet the higher the velocity.


----------



## trckdrvr (Sep 15, 2009)

frdstang90 said:


> I carry a Taurus 22 mag tracker with me  and alternate cylinders between rat shot and hollow points.  I killed a rattlesnake and copperhead both last year deer hunting.  I like it because we have hogs on our club and its big enough to kill a hog with the right shot placement.



My understanding would be that,that would be illegal.

Is it centerfire?

no rimfire guns allowed to be carried during deer season.



Someone please correct me if incorrect...

you may want to reread the reg's...i think if caught with it..you will be ticketed..and lose it.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Sep 15, 2009)

If he has a GFL, he can carry during bow season.


----------



## frdstang90 (Sep 15, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> My understanding would be that,that would be illegal.
> 
> Is it centerfire?
> 
> ...



Yes I have my GFL.   Why are some people so quick to think that someone is doing something illegal and pointing it out.


----------



## southernslayer (Sep 15, 2009)

i second that all i was doing was asking a question if 22mag could kill a deer i didnt say i was going to do it.people and their negativity


----------



## trckdrvr (Sep 15, 2009)

frdstang90 said:


> Why are some people so quick to think that someone is doing something illegal.



Excuse me..but maybe it is because i still think you are.

Even with a carry permit you cannot carry a gun that would be illegal to take the in season game with and a 22 rimfire is not a legal weapon to take a deer with....


If i'm wrong,,no problem(go back and reread my post)

I said "someone should correct me if i am wrong"...was trying to help ...

But...you should do,what you do..

good luck.......enjoy


----------



## frdstang90 (Sep 15, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> Excuse me..but maybe it is because i still think you are.
> 
> Even with a carry permit you cannot carry a gun that would be illegal to take the in season game with and a 22 rimfire is not a legal weapon to take a deer with....



I never said I was deer hunting with the 22 mag.  I killed 2 snakes in archery season with it.  I was on the way to my stand with bow in hand.


----------



## Philbow (Sep 15, 2009)

It is my understanding that if you have a GFL you can carry a firearm during bow season. It is my opinion that if you shoot anything with said firearm during bow season then you would, if caught, be charged with hunting with an illegal weapon.


----------



## rider1009 (Sep 15, 2009)

Isn't small game in "season" during deer season? Then it would be legal.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 15, 2009)

As I understand it with my permit I can pretty much carry anything I like whenever I like. Now having done that I can not kill a deer with my 22 at anytime LEGALLY or shoot one during bow season with my 357. So long as I am hunting with my LEGAL weapon I understand I can carry whatever I like.


----------



## deersled (Sep 15, 2009)

I believe you could kill a hog with it or a squirrel (as long as small game season is in), but not a deer.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 15, 2009)

> Even with a carry permit you cannot carry a gun that would be illegal to take the in season game with and a 22 rimfire is not a legal weapon to take a deer with....



Yes, it is not a legal weapon to take deer with, but it is a perfectly legal weapon for small game.

There is absolutely nothing in the law that prohibits you from having a .22 gun during  firearms season for deer, and no GFL is required.  I know plenty of people who take a .22 to the stand, and pop a few squirrels as the day goes along.

Likewise, you could have a shotgun loaded with birdshot, and carry buckshot in your pocket.

Likewise, you could have one of the shotgun/rifles O/U with birdshot in the shotgun barrel, and a centerfire deer round in the rifle barrel.

The only reason you can't carry a firearm during archery season is that there is a specific law that makes it illegal to have a gun in your possession while archery hunting.  There is no corresponding law for possessing any type of gun during deer firearms season.


----------



## Philbow (Sep 15, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Yes, it is not a legal weapon to take deer with, but it is a perfectly legal weapon for small game.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing in the law that prohibits you from having a .22 gun during  firearms season for deer, and no GFL is required.  I know plenty of people who take a .22 to the stand, and pop a few squirrels as the day goes along.
> 
> ...



Actually with a GFL you can carry a firearm during archery season. But in my opinion it would be illegal to "hunt" in any way using it if you are bowhunting deer. Page 16 "Additional Archery Season Information" in the 2009-2010 Seasons and Regulations.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 16, 2009)

deersled said:


> I believe you could kill a hog with it or a squirrel (as long as small game season is in), but not a deer.



On private or leased land you can shoot a hog with any weapon you want year round 24/7 365 days a year. Many of yall are confusing laws for wma's and laws for private and leased land. As long as your not on a WMA shoot as many hogs as you want with that .22mag pistol.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 16, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> My understanding would be that,that would be illegal.
> 
> Is it centerfire?
> 
> ...



You can carry ten rimfire guns with you during regular firearms season, you just cant shoot a deer with it. You can take a deer rifle and a .22 and shoot squirrels from your deer stand.  This ony applies to private and leased lands, I think your confusing WMA regulations with private land regulations.


----------



## beeev (Jan 1, 2010)

this is straight from the ga gun laws....so if you have a ccw permit...you're good to go!

Possession of firearm while hunting with bow and arrow: Except for those with a valid carry license, it shall be unlawful for any person to possess any center-fire or rimfire firearm while hunting with a bow and arrow during archery or primitive weapons season for deer or while hunting with a muzzleloading firearm during a primitive weapons season for deer. (You can now protect yourself from 2 legged creatures while using primative weapons to hunt for the 4 legged kind) (27-3-6, 16-11-127)


----------



## kevinturner2 (Jan 5, 2010)

southernslayer said:


> i second that all i was doing was asking a question if 22mag could kill a deer i didnt say i was going to do it.people and their negativity



Actually the hunting regulation states that rifles for deer must be .22 cal or larger with expanding bullets.  SO you were correct with your question, it is legal to hunt deer with the rifles you questioned.  Page 15


----------



## Philbow (Jan 6, 2010)

kevinturner2 said:


> Actually the hunting regulation states that rifles for deer must be .22 cal or larger with expanding bullets.  SO you were correct with your question, it is legal to hunt deer with the rifles you questioned.  Page 15



*Centerfire only*. The 22lr and the 22 magnum (22 WMR) are rimfire and not legal big game weapons.


----------



## kevinturner2 (Jan 6, 2010)

Philbow, thanks I stand corrected.  Guess that answers a question in my other post on what rifles are legal for hunting hogs on WMA during small game hunts.   Thanks for the clearing that up, I might have been having a talk with DNR one of the weekend that did not end up goof !!


----------



## Randy (Jan 6, 2010)

It's no wonder the DNR follows us to our stands.  Half of us don't know the regulations!!


----------



## bearhunter39 (Jan 10, 2010)

you can kill     deer ,hogs, bear whatever with a 22lr, or 22 mag and no you do not have to shoot them in the head,probably been more killed with these 2 guns than any centerfire you could think of


----------



## ironhead7544 (Jan 16, 2010)

In rifles, the 22 mag is loaded to twice the power of the 22lr.  Also has jacketed bullets versus the lead of the 22lr.  There may be some jacketed 22lr rounds out there.  This is a useful increase in power.  The 22 mag ammo is also much more expensive.  In handguns, the 22 mag is still more powerful but the difference is less.


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 21, 2010)

Bearhunter39 I think the word you was looking for was POACHED.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jan 25, 2010)

Philbow said:


> It is my understanding that if you have a GFL you can carry a firearm during bow season. It is my opinion that if you shoot anything with said firearm during bow season then you would, if caught, be charged with hunting with an illegal weapon.


Why in the world would it be legal to carry but not use? You cannot deer hunt with it.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jan 25, 2010)

Randy said:


> It's no wonder the DNR follows us to our stands.  Half of us don't know the regulations!!



Amen brother!


----------



## dertiedawg (Jan 26, 2010)

Bowyer29 said:


> Why in the world would it be legal to carry but not use? You cannot deer hunt with it.


For self defense from predators of the animal and human varieties.


----------



## one hogman (Jan 26, 2010)

The carrying of a handgun during archery and ML season with a GFL license is a step in the right direction it shouldn't require a license in my opinion but that is the law for now, it was like your second amendment rights were left at the truck if you were bow hunting, or ML hunting even on your own property. As for the .22 mag vs .22 LR the Mag has more velocity out of a 6" inch revolver than a .22 Lr does out of a 20" inch rifle barrel, 40 gr bullets in both { Chrographed] but the cost and noise factor do add in I have seen my dad drop a 500 lb domestic hog in it's tracks , many times with a .22 long ,out of a rifle  it's where you put that little bullet that counts.


----------



## Richard P (Jan 28, 2010)

From the discussion it seems more appropriate to opt for a 22 Hornet, possibly in a Contender. It's reloadable and it is a centerfire. If you reload the Hornet becomes cheaper than 22WMR.  From a 10'' t/c a 50gr bullet can attain 2000fps.  rp


----------



## dertiedawg (Jan 28, 2010)

Richard P said:


> From the discussion it seems more appropriate to opt for a 22 Hornet, possibly in a Contender. It's reloadable and it is a centerfire. If you reload the Hornet becomes cheaper than 22WMR.  From a 10'' t/c a 50gr bullet can attain 2000fps.  rp



If your going to hunt with it, small game requires rimfire or shotgun. I would like to pick up a 22 mag revolver for small game action. Saw an 8 shot Taurus revolver at Forsyth Pawn yesterday for a little over $300. Don't know if I want to spend that much on a Taurus though. I liked the look and feel of it but it had a heavy trigger pull. Single action was smooth though.


----------



## ATC (Apr 1, 2010)

dertiedawg said:


> For self defense from predators of the animal and human varieties.



I carry my ruger .357/.38+P for defense against the human animals and always use my .22 MAGNUM during small game season for the hogs.  I never hunted deer with my .22 MAG but looking at the damage from my hogs I bring down, I'm positive the .22 MAG would easily bring a deer down


----------



## Rich M (Apr 27, 2010)

I used to hunt snowshoe hares in VT during the winter with a .22 mag rifle.  Used to shoot them on the run...

You can shoot a .22 LR out of a .22 mag and kill stuff, group somewhat on target.  The bore diameter is a bit off as is the casing but it will work in a pinch.  (Forgot some ammo one time and made do.)

The main reason the rimfires aren't legal is that the deer would just run off and die.  

My dad shot a 6 pt one year - I used to do the butchering.  It had damage in 2 spots.  The front on shoulder shot of the 30-06 and 6 or 7 .22 leads right behind the elbow - where the heart is - not 1 made it through the ribs.  I have no idea of the range these little bullets were shot at but they could not break a rib in a 150# deer.


----------

